# Anybody have a chinchilla?



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

I just got offered a chinchilla, and though I have been around them a decent amount (one of my friends has one and I hold it/let it run about the bathroom when I'm there) it is one of the few animals I can say I have not owned. I know how to care for them, and I know their basic requirements(dust baths and all) but I want to hear from actual people on how their chinchillas are, not a website. 
So if any chinchilla owners want to give some input on their chinchillas, please do!
(Friendly/not friendly, vocal, smelly, favorite things, etc.) 
Thanks!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jenzie (Dec 26, 2012)

Aw lucky! I've always wanted one! I have heard that with proper training they bond very well to their owners, but that they tend to be very skittish.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

Yeah they are pretty skittish. They can live for like 20 years though so they can definitely bond. I'm still unsure on whether to get him or not though. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kaliloca (Jan 24, 2013)

Muttlycrew said:


> Yeah they are pretty skittish. They can live for like 20 years though so they can definitely bond. I'm still unsure on whether to get him or not though.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


WOW!!
I had no idea they lived that long. I'm sure they'd make an awesome pet. Sort of like the bonding you'd get with a pet rat and the longevity of a more traditional pet.


----------



## alexn (Sep 30, 2012)

As long as you're prepared for their rather long lifespan, they're lovely animals to have 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## graphite (Apr 6, 2011)

Hmm, my roommate had a chinchilla, but tbh she is a horrible pet owner, and she eventually gave it to her dad. I took care of it a lot, but I don't know tons about them. I know they will DESTROY plastic very quickly, which can lead to impaction, so all metal cages are a must. They chew like crazy, so safe chewing stuff is important. They can't get wet, and they can be very skittish, but they can definitely be good pets with enough time. I'd compare their personalities to somewhere between a rabbit and a guinea pig.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poisoned (Nov 17, 2012)

They need a lot of attention. You need to run AC during the summer and/or keep them some cool slabs/ice jugs to lay on and around. They overheat easily.. I have three. They love to fling poop, as well. So be prepared! lol

Chinchillas are supposed to be in groups - but they can be extremely difficult to introduce to one another, and can kill each other. So if you don't plan on working on finding a friend, he'll need extra outside/bonding time with you every day to stay happy.


----------



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

Oh yeah, I know about the no plastic thing-lol!!! When my friend and I were little she had a chinchilla and we put him in a tub (like a bin cage) so we could clean his cage and by the time we finished he had already chewed through/gotten out of the bin cage haha. 

Poisoned-tbh we wouldn't need ac in the summer... Unfortunate to my location, our temperature remains a steady 60 all year round with a margin of 10 degrees for cooler/warmer days. Wah. Lol! 
However, if, in the extreme case, we do get that odd yellow thing in the sky to appear for a day, I do have ac in my room anyway  



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## crys12065 (Jul 12, 2011)

I have a chinchilla and I LOVE her! She is charming, sweet, funny, mischevious and all around fun. They are not cuddly like rats can be. But they can enjoy being pet and held. Delilah doesn't like to be held but loves to be pet and get kisses. She is to much of a busy body to get held though, lol. They chew EVERYTHING so out of cage time needs to be chin proofed. A lot of people let them run around in the bathroom. They must be kept in temps under 75, ideally 65-70 degrees. They can't sweat so they overheat very easily. 
No plastic anything ever, they chew it and can get impacted. No cotton in the cage either, only fleece is safe. I use fleece liners and hammocks for my girl, she loves them. A metal wheel is a must but has to be a certain size/type. They are not cheap but worth it because they love to run on them. Lots of wood shelves and chew toys, and absolutely NO human food ever. They can only eat chin pellets and hay. No fruits, veggies or anything else. There are chin safe treats such as rosehips, rolled oats, shredded wheat but should be given sparingly.
Check out the chins and hedgies website for some great info on caring for chins.
I adore chinchillas, they are not to hard to take care of and fun. Also they don't smell, their pee is not stinky. Here are a few pics of my girl and her cage set up. She lives on the top half of my FN with the ratties on the bottom half.

Any questions you have don't hesitate to ask, I love talking about chins! lol


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

I've wanted chinchillas for a while, but I'm not extremely fond of critters that don't like to be held and that's what I've been told by many- that most of them don't care for being held. Which is why I got degus instead, but I still may get chinchillas later on. They seem easier to care for.


----------



## RosesRufflesandRats (Apr 25, 2013)

No fair! I love those little balls of fluff but I don't think I'm ever going to get one.


----------

